# AMR 401k question



## b2dragun (May 4, 2010)

Hey all, I just got hired at AMR.  I was just wondering for those of you that work there if you could tell me what AMR matches for the 401k (I know they match).  I know I start with my own 3% contribution, which I assume they would match that amount.  But what I am wondering is up to what percent do they match...5%, 10%, etc.

Thanks to everyone that responds


----------



## EMSLaw (May 4, 2010)

Ask them?  Seriously, HR will be happy to discuss the specifics of your benefits package.


----------



## b2dragun (May 4, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Ask them?  Seriously, HR will be happy to discuss the specifics of your benefits package.



Obviously HR would answer that.  I have orientation next week, just figured I would throw it out there.  You know, since this is a forum where people ask questions.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 4, 2010)

I believe its 6% but cant tell for sure until I get off shift to check the paperwork. 


Youre 3 months away from it mattering anyhow


----------



## b2dragun (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Linuss....just curious.  I like to think things out, and can't go without knowing something if there is a quick way to find out.  But 6% isn't too bad at all if thats what it is.


----------

